# Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2016)

```
<p>Canon USA has dropped the prices on the Cinema EOS C300 Mark II by $4000 and Cinema EOS C100 Mark II by $1500.</p>
<p>We expected some price changes ahead of the Cinema EOS C700 announcement in September, and now we’re wondering if we’re going to see a C100 Mark III sooner than later.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1134579-REG/canon_0635c002_eos_c300_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">EOS C300 Mark II $11,999</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1086125-REG/canon_eos_c100_cinema_eos.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">EOS C100 Mark II $3999</a> (Wow!)</strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## msatter (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

I hope that the C300 and C100 survived it when the price dropped on them according to the title of the item. 8)


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



msatter said:


> I hope that the C300 and C100 survived it when the price dropped on them according to the title of the item. 8)



Haha, you goof! ;P


----------



## Tugela (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

Price needs to drop another 70% for them to be worth what you are getting.


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

Yeah, ithe c300mkii should have been this price from the beginning. Maybe $9,999 if they really wanted to be competitive. I've got my fingers crossed that this means they'll be putting out a c100mkiii with 4K, cause that would be pretty sweet. Let's just hope they don't cripple it like they always do and give it 4K at 50mb/s.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



Tugela said:


> Price needs to drop another 70% for them to be worth what you are getting.



I just entered the thread to rejoice the possibilities we have now and the reachability of these options compared to the situation 10 years ago.

For ME I would buy them only if the prices drop by another 70% BECAUSE I do not need a specialized video cam at the moment.
BUT if I make the decision to do video instead of stills I see strong advantages compared to video capable stills options:
XLR inc. 48V phantom power
gray filters built in
EVF + Display
video centered AF system (DPAF)
and
overall ergonomics for video tasks

I have joined a documentation project inside a workshop last year - we have used a cam corder of higher quality with very good sound (condensor mics with 48V phantom) which helped a lot: We made interviews with people who barely spoke german or english so the great sound quality was essential to understand them despite their very basic language skills in these languages. Good sound recording alone (in the same device) is a reason to spend 500 EUR or more on top!


----------



## AndreeOnline (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

Personally I hope for a C100 mk3 with a higher price to keep it out of the hands of the people here who wants the price to drop.

It's a lot more attractive proposition as a professional tool than a camera for hobbyists. 

$6995 would be sweet for the next C100, given 4K, XC10 intra frame codec and preferably 10bit.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

The C300 mkII is a competitive camera, but the C100 mkII is too far behind to buy at anything over $2500 today. I hope the C100 mk III is just around the corner because I like the small size and ergonomics of the C100, but want 4K, some high frame rate options, and full-sensor DPAF that works with all Canon lenses.


----------



## gsealy (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

OK, so the C300 II was announced April, 2015, and it became available July, 2015. That was just a year ago. Now we have a $4K price drop already. That is 25% folks. So what should we learn from it? Here are some things for me:

1.) Don't rush in to fork out the big bucks unless it is really necessary. Maybe there is some feature that is really needed, but maybe we can also get along for a few months working as we have. Staying a year behind the initial wave is a lot more cost effective. 

2.) Canon seems to be overpriced for the feature set they are providing. The C300 II is a great camera. The reviews are great. But if it were selling well, then Canon would not reduce the price. There are a few things the C300 II lacks, and they are just enough to raise value questions. I look at the 1Dx II. It is an awesome camera, but on the video side it lacks just enough for me to hold off and wait to see what the 5D IV brings. I would not be surprised to see at least a $500 price drop in 2017.

3.) These price changes and continued releases are creating a spectrum of quality equipment out there. We have more choices and options than ever. For example, I keep looking at the EBay prices for the C500. Aside from DPAF it can do everything, even raw. It's been used to make feature movies. What's wrong with that? The bottom line is the product that is created, not how it was created.


----------



## roxics (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

Last I checked the C100 mkII already had a price drop to $4500, so this is only a $500 drop. 
They need to get this thing down to $3000.


----------



## AndreeOnline (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



Etienne said:


> I like the small size and ergonomics of the C100, but want 4K, some high frame rate options, and full-sensor DPAF that works with all Canon lenses.



Sounds like the 1Dx mkII to me.

Because if you put those specs in a C-series product with Canon Log, you're describing an $8000 product—at least.

Honestly... what's up with the posts that kind of lists the top technological advancements that a company offer, and then demand them for the price of the lowest priced product said company produces?

Are these serious expectations, or are you just throwing wood into the fire?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



AndreeOnline said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > I like the small size and ergonomics of the C100, but want 4K, some high frame rate options, and full-sensor DPAF that works with all Canon lenses.
> ...



It's my feeling overall we're pretty spoiled relative to what we get for the price. When I go back say 30-40 years and look at what I paid for similar items that exist today, they were more expensive relative to the wages I earned and they lacked all the modern tech. We are spoiled! 

Jack


----------



## M_S (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



Jack Douglas said:


> AndreeOnline said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



"Spoiled" raised my eyebrow. We can possibly agree upon a definition of "come to expect". Its just the marked that has grown these days. Innovations are not only made by a couple of companys but from startups, new competitors and old alike. Features I just expect in a device of modern age and with the current competion. And yes, it is possible for a lower margin. If we go back to the days of yesteryear to say it has to be that expensive because it was so 30 years before, than it completely forgets the situation of todays markets. You cannot demand these prices for such products anymore. Those days have gone. Period. If you want to stay competitive you can do it by innovation and price. If the same level of innovation can be found in other systems you have to adjust the price. Easy as that. "Spoiled" sounds as if we should not be even thinking about getting these features in lower priced products, which is totally ignoring the times we are living in.


----------



## brianftpc (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

the 5D mk4 will make the c100 mk2 obsolete. after you see the c100 mk3 it will be the final camera of the c100 line and will simply blend into the dslr line


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



brianftpc said:


> the 5D mk4 will make the c100 mk2 obsolete. after you see the c100 mk3 it will be the final camera of the c100 line and will simply blend into the dslr line



I doubt that very much.

I see the 5D Mark IV as more a DSLR for stills photography that can also take video, whereas the C100 series is for those that take more video but can also take stills.

If you do shoot more video than stills there are many advantages to the ergonomics of the C series.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

If the rumored C700 has a completely new type of sensor and the CFA differs significantly from the C300 MKII then it may mark a "family" of cameras. The C700 would have a companion cameras in the C300 MKIII denoting the "C" unit or "action" unit higher up the food chain. 
The C100 MKIII may well then be more of a buddy camera to the C300 MKIII for lower priced work. 

Canon will be looking for "Tier 1 status" with the C700 amount broadcasters something the C300 MKII definately is not.


----------



## eiretv (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

This for me is the best news....and what I tune into Canon Rumours for....news on the c100's

The C100 mark 2 is now within touching distance of the US price....and under €4k..


----------



## kphoto99 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



Jack Douglas said:


> AndreeOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I go back 30-40 years and look at what I paid for calculators and compare to what I can get today, I'm just spoiled thinking that is how electronic devices are priced today.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

I guess for me as an older person, I can't expect those who are younger to share my perspective. I recall very well how the 6D was cursed up and down and yet I am still in awe at what I have been able to do with it and how it has re-fueled the passion (I never imagined my old F1/FD200 would be replaced by the capability I have in my 6D/300X2). 

Sure I like better/more and don't begrudge anyone what their heart desires. So in that context I'd say "I'm" spoiled and leave out the "we". Never the less, I do get tired of the "they're only putting in a nickle but they want a dollar song", crowd. 

Still, as always, to each his own.

Jack


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

I'm not sure how Canon can avoid making the C100 MkIII just a smaller C300 MkII....I don't think they can have another iteration without 4k. Even though I'm the type of person who doesn't really care about 4k, too many consumers are caught up in the spec race, and Canon has to compete with that. That being said, the C100 is a great line. MUCH preferable to any DSLR for event and budget documentary work. I'll still shoot with the original C100 over any DSLR or mirrorless.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



AndreeOnline said:


> Personally I hope for a C100 mk3 with a higher price to keep it out of the hands of the people here who wants the price to drop.
> 
> It's a lot more attractive proposition as a professional tool than a camera for hobbyists.
> 
> $6995 would be sweet for the next C100, given 4K, XC10 intra frame codec and preferably 10bit.



But why so concerned about non-professionals getting it? I agree that it might help set your aesthetic/quality apart, but if you're a professional then you have to want to maximize your ROI. Wanting to pay more for equipment goes against that. I don't think owning the entry Cinema EOS cam will get you work like simply owning a RED will. I think if you're looking at the C100 you should want it to be as affordable as possible.


----------



## redpoint (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

I don't really care about 4K - largely b/c my computer system and hard drives would need to be bumped-up to compensate, but the C100 mk ii should have had 4K. It's great to have, should you want/need for a specific project - but for me not a deal breaker.

There will always be a place for the cinema line for dedicated video professionals. I have a 7D mk ii, a 1 DX, and a C100 mk ii and the C100 is a pleasure to use for video - unlike the other two. The 7D and 1DX produce great video, but without focus assists, a monitor and/or EVF they're difficult to use for serious work (not to mention many other reasons). External monitors and EVFs add a lot of cost to your rig and make it more cumbersome.

Sony has really pulled ahead largely because of their strong line-up of cameras with an excellent price point. This Canon price correction was definitely needed especially with so many great options in this category entering the market with SONY, RED etc.


----------



## redpoint (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



CarlMillerPhoto said:


> I'm not sure how Canon can avoid making the C100 MkIII just a smaller C300 MkII....I don't think they can have another iteration without 4k. Even though I'm the type of person who doesn't really care about 4k, too many consumers are caught up in the spec race, and Canon has to compete with that. That being said, the C100 is a great line. MUCH preferable to any DSLR for event and budget documentary work. I'll still shoot with the original C100 over any DSLR or mirrorless.



^^ What he said. DSLRs just can't compete with with a cinema-specific camera. That said, I can totally understand why someone might buy a SONY mirrorless, and then add an EVF and an external recorder - all in, it would be a *substantially* cheaper 4K solution then a C300 ... especially if you shoot stills and video.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



redpoint said:


> CarlMillerPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how Canon can avoid making the C100 MkIII just a smaller C300 MkII....I don't think they can have another iteration without 4k. Even though I'm the type of person who doesn't really care about 4k, too many consumers are caught up in the spec race, and Canon has to compete with that. That being said, the C100 is a great line. MUCH preferable to any DSLR for event and budget documentary work. I'll still shoot with the original C100 over any DSLR or mirrorless.
> ...



Definitely agreed. Especially if you're doing commercial or narrative work that is storyboarded. An unwieldy camera setup is less of an issue in that environment where things only happen once you're ready. As with everything, horses for courses, though.


----------



## AndreeOnline (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



CarlMillerPhoto said:


> But why so concerned about non-professionals getting it? I agree that it might help set your aesthetic/quality apart, but if you're a professional then you have to want to maximize your ROI. Wanting to pay more for equipment goes against that.



It's a huge topic, but here are a few short answers:

I'm not worried. Canon won't release an upgraded C100 mkIII for $4000. Naturally, they will release a 4k C100 mkIII but it will likely be $6500-7500. And most likely 8 bit. FPS are pretty open, but not more than the 1Dx mkII.

Yes, it's nice to have a marketable 'signature image quality' like let's say Canon Log. I've been shooting the 1Dc since 2013 and the Cinema EOS brand help me set it apart from 'any old DSLR'. Most clients aren't really that interested in technical stuff anyway.

I don't pay for my stuff—my clients do. If you want gear to be cheaper so that you can lower your prices... take this friendly advice right now: get of the race to the bottom while you can.

But it's right that cameras don't get you jobs. Not even REDs (as I am 100% sure many entry level RED owners realised a little too late). As a photographer/videographer selling your services, YOU'RE the product. As long as you meet the expectations you're good.

I AM pretty fed up from hearing about how Canon products are overpriced by people who don't have a working business model. It doesn't add anything to the discussion.

If $3500-4000 is the limit just buy the C100 mkII with DPAF. You can shoot anything with that camera (and make real money with it).


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



AndreeOnline said:


> I don't pay for my stuff—my clients do. If you want gear to be cheaper so that you can lower your prices... take this friendly advice right now: get of the race to the bottom while you can.



Haha what? No man, you pay for your stuff. There's only two ways to increase profits: Increase revenue and/or decrease expenses. If somebody else wants to pay less for gear and thus increase profits, stop bashing them as if they're racing to the bottom. You sound bitter you paid $12k for a 1Dc.


----------



## AndreeOnline (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Haha what? No man, you pay for your stuff. There's only two ways to increase profits: Increase revenue and/or decrease expenses.



A fisherman buys a rod and a tackle box. He spends his days in the harbor catching fish and sells them on the local market. His income pays for his fishing equipment. One day, he's sure, he will catch enough fish in that harbor to buy him a that flashy fishing rod the sell two blocks down the road from where he lives.

Another fisherman leaves that harbor every day in his fishing boat. He spent every penny he owned on that boat in order for him to fish at sea. Every day he comes back with a boatload of fishes that he sells to a number of corporations. Man, that boat was expensive. The diesel for the engine isn't that bad, but then there's the permit and his staff that he provides for. It adds up. Luckily the sea is big, and by managing his costs against what he catches he makes a nice living doing what he knows and likes.
-------
Every day, leaving harbor he sees the fishermen on the pier with their rods. He thinks to himself: lucky them! Ah, the simple pleasures! Their catch will make for a nice supper for sure!

A little bit further out he sees similar fishermen, in little open boats with similar rods trying to catch the same fish as the men on the pier. But these men bought small boats with little engines to achieve the same thing as the men on the pier. They have more equipment. 
The captain on the large boat thinks to himself: they must really love fishing, spending all that money on gear trying to catch small fish just outside the harbor!

Yup, he says to himself: "they probably do!".

He then rests his eyes on the horizon, watching the rising sun as he always does when going to sea. He leaves the fishermen on the pier and in the harbor behind and focuses on the task at hand. "This will be a beautiful day at sea!".


----------



## arthur (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

Just give me 4k 14bit raw 60fps and i will I will buy it ... if Magic lantern can do 2.5k 14bit raw With a compact flash .. Why Canon can not do 4k raw 14bit 60fps With cfast ?!! ..


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

With a 1DX2 now capable of 4k at 60FPS and 1080P at 120 FPS .... I would hope a firmware update is imminent or some replacement models. And if the 5D4 comes out as rumored also with these specs, then sure a C100III would also have them at a 5k price point. I really would like to get a Canon cinema body but the lack of good slow motion capture kills it for me. I may just buy a 1DX2 and also use it for video


----------



## jorgepzul (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

Hi there!

I see that you are all wondering if a new C100 MKIII is coming.. ok.. but maybe it's just de 5DIV.. and if that's the case: wouldn't you think there will be coming with a new C100 MK II firmware update?? (clearly a recent c100 ii buyer speaking hahaha)


----------



## eiretv (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

I think a Canon C100 will be out before years end.....they cannot let the Sony F5 go unopposed...

I sold my Canon C100 Mark I because of the irritations of no slomo and terrible LCD...
Hired the Mark II for a weekend and loved it.....

So I am waiting to see what happens for a while but will get the Mark II prob before November...


----------



## StarLordLOLOL (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

This is my first Canon Rumors forum post!!! I started shooting video on a Canon Powershot SX-20. Yep. I'd add crop bars to make it look widescreen. From there I got a 7D, moved up to a 5D3, converted to the cinema line with a C100 as soon as it was released. Added another one once the auto focus was added! Then added a C100 Mark ii. When the C300 Mark ii was announced, I knew it was time to step it up again. So we did! I say "we" because somewhere in between the 7D and now, I started a video company so I could afford the expensive hobby of buying gear. We bought a C300 Mark ii in October 2015, and it's been amazing. This price drop was perfect... we just ordered another C300 Mark ii today!!

There was a time last year when we went to an FS7. It was a good camera, menus drove me nuts, but a good camera. Until it shut down on a shoot and refused to power up. I mean, completely bricked. We were in Ohio, and our other C100's were split between South Carolina and Costa Rica. Luckily, we had a Canon 60D as backup. We had to shoot for the rest of the week on that 60D, and after asking a few non-camera people, they said they liked the 60D footage better. LOL. Sent the FS7 off, Sony kept it for 3 weeks, never figured out what was wrong, just sent us a new one. We sold it and bought the C300 Mark ii. 

Word of advice to those of you who really want the camera but you don't want to lose your savings account - I've never paid upfront for any of our C100's, C300's, or L lenses. Canon has an incredible lease program through Canon Financial Services. 0% financing for 24 months... it's a no brainer to split up the cost of such large purchases, especially at 0% interest!! You can also do 3 years for 1.9%. I did 4 years on the first C100 I bought, but the interest rate is higher, I'd recommend 24 or 36 months if you can swing it. I have always purchased through Texas Media Systems. 

I'm excited to be a part of this forum. I've been a Canon guy for many years, and now with two C300 Mark ii's and a handful of C100's, I hope to be able to bring some working knowledge to the table. I mean forum. Working knowledge to the forum.


----------



## arcer (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



AndreeOnline said:


> CarlMillerPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Haha what? No man, you pay for your stuff. There's only two ways to increase profits: Increase revenue and/or decrease expenses.
> ...



Never thought I get good literature on a rumors site.
Good stuff, and I agree.


----------



## arcer (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



StarLordLOLOL said:


> This is my first Canon Rumors forum post!!! I started shooting video on a Canon Powershot SX-20. Yep. I'd add crop bars to make it look widescreen. From there I got a 7D, moved up to a 5D3, converted to the cinema line with a C100 as soon as it was released. Added another one once the auto focus was added! Then added a C100 Mark ii. When the C300 Mark ii was announced, I knew it was time to step it up again. So we did! I say "we" because somewhere in between the 7D and now, I started a video company so I could afford the expensive hobby of buying gear. We bought a C300 Mark ii in October 2015, and it's been amazing. This price drop was perfect... we just ordered another C300 Mark ii today!!
> 
> There was a time last year when we went to an FS7. It was a good camera, menus drove me nuts, but a good camera. Until it shut down on a shoot and refused to power up. I mean, completely bricked. We were in Ohio, and our other C100's were split between South Carolina and Costa Rica. Luckily, we had a Canon 60D as backup. We had to shoot for the rest of the week on that 60D, and after asking a few non-camera people, they said they liked the 60D footage better. LOL. Sent the FS7 off, Sony kept it for 3 weeks, never figured out what was wrong, just sent us a new one. We sold it and bought the C300 Mark ii.
> 
> ...



Welcome to CR 
Great to hear from some that delves into the Cinema EOS line.
Anyway, I'm curious of the 60D footage you mentioned. Maybe your skills are what's more important than what tools you use. Tools make your job easier and/or better, but the person themselves create the vision.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

The short answer is that C300 MK II is not selling well at all, whilst Sony FS7 is selling like gang busters.

Sony has sold zillions of the things.

This price drop brings it in within the realm of people possibly considering the C300 II (zero chance before), but it's still a pretty big ask to drop an extra 4K over an FS7.

These aren't cameras you get emotionally attached to and keep long-term.
They are cameras you buy, bang out as many cheap job as you can, and then get rid of to update.


----------



## jorgepzul (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*

So there's no one betting on a new Major C100 ii firmware upgrade..? 4k paid firmware kind of.?


----------



## Mr. Milo (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: Price Drops on Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II & C100 Mark II*



jorgepzul said:


> So there's no one betting on a new Major C100 ii firmware upgrade..? 4k paid firmware kind of.?



No.


----------

